# Kellogg's All-bran With Extra Fiber



## patbuck (Aug 16, 2004)

Where do you guys buy the KELLOGG'S ALL-BRAN WITH EXTRA FIBER.
I can't find them?
I'm in Canada. I can't event find them on Kellogg's website.

Is the original All-bran fine to eat?


----------



## Jag (Aug 16, 2004)

after a day of eating a lot of (saturated) fat such as a BBQ i eat a big bowl of All Bran just before bed & next day.............well, you know!!! 

i couldn't even imagine what would happen with *extra* fiber.

i wouldn't even know how they get extra fiber in it but i'll bet it'd be more expensive.

i'd just stick to the normal one as the original is usually the best. i swear by it.

Jag


----------



## trHawT (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't think I've seen the All Bran with extra fiber.  Could be because of the ADD.
lol.


----------



## patbuck (Aug 16, 2004)

So I guest that the original one are good when bulking...
Are they still good when leaning?

I've tried something very good with all-bran. 
1 cup of long grain brown rice cooked.
1 can of tuna
1/2 cup of All-bran.
It tast so good... you wont believe it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

I just buy it in the regular grocery store here in the states 

I like Fiber One way better though.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 16, 2004)

Ive found it at most grocery stores, large and small. Do you have Superstore? Sobeys?


----------



## patbuck (Aug 16, 2004)

I have Sobey's Loblaw's SuperC, maxie, Provigo, IGA, etc..
But I didn't go at sobey's I'll try it and see.


----------

